# Rooster Fight....



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a Rooster Fight I witnessed right out of the window of my truck. Not the best quality pictures but it sure was fun to watch.





































We have a WINNER!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Way cool. That is awesome.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

That top pic is sweet!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are great pictures.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic there Travis. Nice job.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Which one did you have your money on? 

Shane


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! That is the first reference pic of fighting pheasants I've ever seen. Great shots!

I mounted these two roosters for a guy last year without the use of any reference. How'd I do?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some great photos thanks for sharing. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex I think you did pretty good. nice job


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Great pics.

In a **** fight isn't the victor called a weiner? :?


----------

